# Retaining Wall



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm finishing up a retaining wall project I started quite a long time ago.

Above the wall I have a decently sloped hill. Perhaps about 20-25 degrees. Steep enough that it is a pita to cut. Right now it has a bunch of weeds growing.

Question is, is there any type of plant or grass that could be put in this area that is very low maintenance?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Ice plant?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

carpet juniper?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Try asking a Commercial Nursery or check with the Master Gardener Program in your area. Probably lots of choices.:thumbsup:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Grass will grow on a very steep incline. Think about the edge of ditches. The secret must be to get it growing. Use plenty of straw. Or maybe burlap or some other synthetic stuff.

Otherwise, I think the choice around here is crown vetch.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey why don't you make a vegie garden and maybe some fresh herbs


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hey why don't you make a vegie garden and maybe some fresh herbs


It's 4:20 somewhere!:thumbup:


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hey why don't you make a vegie garden and maybe some fresh herbs





CrpntrFrk said:


> It's 4:20 somewhere!:thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------

